# Ball 3 L Need Help



## bombboy (Apr 18, 2011)

Found this on Sunday and can't seem to find it in the Red Book. Hoping one of jar gods could help me out. I figured the 3 L script, but the rest is something I can't seem to locate.


----------



## bombboy (Apr 18, 2011)

Heres a second pic, not easy to get a good shot in the basement.


----------



## Wangan (Apr 18, 2011)

This might help.

 http://www.balljars.net/


----------



## thejario (Apr 18, 2011)

It is a 234  , I sent you a message


----------



## coreya (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats a pretty 234 and if clear a nice money find! way to go!!


----------



## bombboy (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey everyone, thanks for the help. I'm on the road right now but will be back tomorrow and will get some better pics in natural light.

 Mark


----------



## bombboy (Apr 19, 2011)

Jario,
   I checked for messages and there's nothing there, also tried to pm you but got some weird error, said I was trying to send from another domain. Guess I'll have to see when I get back tomorrow night.
 Mark


----------

